# DIY Maze



## Zogg (Jun 3, 2013)

I've been making a maze in my yard for 23 years. If you can borrow metal T-posts or find them at a salvage yard this is the only way to make this inexpensively. Items needed are approximately 100 posts, 3 banquet rolls one meter wide and 300 meters long, duct tape, roll of string, a board one meter long, graph paper and a tape measure 35 meters long. Start by measuring your yard for the size maze you want and drawing the maze on the graph paper using the lines as one meter spacing. Wrap the string tightly around the board twice as long as the the longest side of your lawn. Mark each end of the board so that the string is now marked in one meter increments. Next drive 4 posts- one at each corner- and pull the string down each side of the yard. Pull your measuring tape between the 2 strings. Drive a post wherever your graph makes a turn then move the tape up to the next one meter hash mark. Repeat until you reach the end of your yard. Walls are the banquet roll stretched between the posts and held by the tape. In US dollars I spend approx $55 per year and have around 250-300 people come through the maze each year. I'd be glad to provide any additional information as needed.


----------



## Halow29 (Sep 17, 2016)

Wow Zogg thank you that's amazing! No one has ever mentioned a T post before, but I totally get that these would be easier to manage. I'll start hunting for some now!


----------



## jtrothrock (Aug 30, 2016)

I did a corn maze last year and will again this year. If you have a farm close they generally will either give you the stalks or sell relatively inexpensive. I used t posts for the corners and turns as that is where you need the most support. Can provide more details if interested. It is not easy to do but super cool once up.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

jtrothrock said:


> I did a corn maze last year and will again this year. If you have a farm close they generally will either give you the stalks or sell relatively inexpensive. I used t posts for the corners and turns as that is where you need the most support. Can provide more details if interested. It is not easy to do but super cool once up.


That is great! I would love to do something like that. Nice job!


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Good luck! I'm doing a maze as well, but indoors in a smaller space. Just blocking it out now, will let you know as it develops. The banquet rolls Zogg mentioned are a great idea that I will have to look into. In the past I've made partitions and walls out of sliced open black trash bags, blocks light from other parts of the maze / haunted house very well.


----------

